# how do you remove/replace the lower ball seat in Graco 395



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

Graco not pressurizing fast enough, cleaned out and pump repaired the shop said that it must be the ball and seat are worn, so I have new ball and seat but don't see how to get the lower seat out, I have cleaned ball and cage many times and this seat has never come out before I assumed it was part of the larger piece, but it isn't.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

There are several models of the Graco 395 - there are 395st, 395stPro, Ultra 395. Which do you have? 

In a 395st, the seat is soldered into the housing. You need to replace the entire piece.

In the 395stPro the seat is removable from the housing, and it is reversible.

The Ultra 390 uses a similar 395stPro fluid section.


----------

